# Nike 1999-2008



## Sheppy Mom (Feb 22, 2003)

At 1:00pm on April 12, 2008, Nike went to the Bridge after a long battle with Caude Equina Syndrome/Degenerative Myelopathy. She could barely control her back end any longer and it was clear she was becoming frustrated and unhappy. While I didn't see "the look" that so many people speak of when it's time, I could tell she was tired.

She got to eat hamburger, sushi, green peppers (her favorite), and a strawberry ice cream sundae. Even at the vet, as the sedative kicked in, she was still munching on green peppers.

While the vet administered the last medication, John sat in front of Nike, stroking her paws, and I held her head in my lap and told her how much I loved her and how sorry I was that I couldn't do more for her. There was no last gasp, no hiccup, nothing. She just slowly closed her eyes and was gone.

I am completely devastated but at the same time I feel a sense of peace, something I was not expecting. I know the coming weeks will be hard while adjusting to prepping two meals instead of three, waiting for two dogs to come in instead of three, etc., but the vet and John both assured me I'd gone above and beyond to try to help her and letting her go was the right thing to do.

I'm going to cuddle with my boys now.

Nike, my sweet baby girl, you will always be in my heart. I miss you already.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss of Nike. It is never easy, RIP sweet Nike and send some comfort to your humans.

Val


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hugs. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I've lost two recently and I take great comfort in their memories. I hope as the pain fades you will be able to do the same.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

You have my deepest sympathies. Nike was beautiful and well-loved.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. I hope that memories of all the great times that you had with Nike help you through this difficult time.

Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She looked like such a pretty, happy girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Run free sweet girl


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Having just put my girl down I know your pain. SUCH HEARTACHE! My thoughts are definitely with you and your family and with your beloved Nike.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, rest peacefully, Nike.


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh gosh. I am so sorry. I cried like a baby when I read this and saw her picture. 

I do not look forward to that happening....


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

She was gorgeous!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Nike. She was absolutely beautiful! I'm sure you did everything you possibly could to make her life wonderful.







RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your loved ones. May you have everlasting memories of Nike and take comfort in knowing that she was truly loved.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sheppy Mom...I am completely devastated but at the same time I feel a sense of peace, something I was not expecting.


I too had a dog with DM. I bought her a wheelchair to buy her some time, but I knew the day was coming. She also was getting tired and frustrated. One night back in 2006, she looked at me and I knew it was time. Strangely enough, I too felt that sense of peace that you speak of, which I had never felt before. You almost feel wrong for feeling it, but comforted by knowing she is no longer struggling to move and was able to pass with some dignity.

I think that feeling of peace is coming from knowing you did the right thing at the right time. Most importantly, you did it for _her_.

Hugs to you. I am very sorry for your loss of Nike.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Arlene,

My heart goes out to you. It is hard enough to lose a dog in the first place, but when you have to send one to the Bridge whose body has given up, but they are still keen, mentally sound and alert, it is a whole different type of torture for us. It is hard to comprehend unless you've been in that situation. I have, and I know the agony of it.

You loved Nike enough to make the right choice for her and let her go. Please know that you both are in my heart, thoughts, and prayers. She will watch over you from above now and live in your heart forever.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a gorgeous girl. I'm so sorry for your loss - rest in peace, Nike. 
Run free and healthy at the Bridge with the rest of our furkids who have made their final journey.


----------



## Sheppy Mom (Feb 22, 2003)

The posted picture was taken at the vet's just minutes before she was gone. She looks so happy, but I still feel that pang of knowing I was responsible for her death her minutes later. She had no idea what was coming and that's extremely tough for me to reconcile. I know I'm applying human thought to an animal situation, but I can't help it.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

It's a beautiful tribute; thank you for sharing it with all of us. 

I think you gave Nike the greatest gift you could ever give her, a happy, peaceful, and pain free end to a wonderful life. 

Every dog lover knows how hard this was, and know how painful it is. My sincere condolences.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sheppy MomThe posted picture was taken at the vet's just minutes before she was gone. She looks so happy, but I still feel that pang of knowing I was responsible for her death her minutes later. She had no idea what was coming and that's extremely tough for me to reconcile. I know I'm applying human thought to an animal situation, but I can't help it.


 *



Originally Posted By: Luca_stlIt's a beautiful tribute; thank you for sharing it with all of us. 

I think you gave Nike the greatest gift you could ever give her, a happy, peaceful, and pain free end to a wonderful life. 

Every dog lover knows how hard this was, and know how painful it is. My sincere condolences.

Click to expand...

 * 







I'm so sorry for your loss of Nike, my condolences to you and your family.

I understand your frustration and feelings. I lost my dear JR to CES and recently his daughter, Honey, was diagnosed with it. Needless to say, I was just devastated at the news. 

Tracy said it so well, I repeated it. You gave Nike a wonderful gift, the gift of freedom from the pain of CES and all the physical problems associated with this dibilatating disease. Sadly CES doesn't get better, it only gets worse. You took Nike's pain and made it your own.

What better gift could you give such a loyal dog than to be surrounded by those who loved her, to fall peacefully asleep, only to awaken in a far better place, free from pain, able to run and play again.







Rest in peace beautiful Nike, run free at the Bridge!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

(((((hugs))))) so sorry. What a beautiful girl she was. Such an expressive face. RIP


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run pain free and happy at the bridge, sweet beautiful lady.

Many hugs to you and your family.


----------

